# ATItool doesn't detect correct settings or card.



## mely (May 15, 2007)

I have an X1950XT running 6.10 cats and ATItool 0.26. The problem I am getting is that it doesn't seem to detect my x1950 but another non-existent graphics card: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have only had this issue since I upgraded my motherboard to a DFI RD600 and installed windows on a new hdd. I have tried 7.4, 7.3 and 6.10 cats and have had it working before on 6.10's and 7.3's on my old motherboards. I have also tried reinstalling windows and have tried the 0.27 beta. 

Am I over-looking a common problem here or is it something different?  Anyway's I'm out of ideas other than the rd600 chipset conflicts with atitool  

thanks for any help.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 15, 2007)

try using atitool 0.27 ??????????


----------



## mely (May 15, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> try using atitool 0.27 ??????????



tried it but no joy, I get the exact same thing  .


----------



## erocker (May 15, 2007)

Try using 7.4 drivers, no catalyst control center.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 15, 2007)

Update drivers? Check hardware acceleration.


----------



## mely (May 15, 2007)

erocker said:


> Try using 7.4 drivers, no catalyst control center.



Just tried and am getting the same thing.



DanTheBanjoman said:


> Update drivers? Check hardware acceleration.



Tried 7.4 which I think are the latest, all motherboard drivers are up to date too. Could you elaborate/simplify what you mean by "Check hardware acceleration"?

thanks to all those who have posted so far it's much appreciated even if I still can't solve this .


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 15, 2007)

Under display settings go to advanced. Under troubleshooting you see a slider, it should be all the way to the right. ie to full.


----------



## Wile E (May 15, 2007)

I had a similar issue with my X1800 and my 580X Crossfire mobo. It selects the wrong device by default. Try selecting a different device from the drop down menu in the settings.


----------



## mely (May 16, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I had a similar issue with my X1800 and my 580X Crossfire mobo. It selects the wrong device by default. Try selecting a different device from the drop down menu in the settings.



Bingo! Thanks very much! I must have overlooked that option in atitool . It's now working as it should .

Thanks very much to all .


----------



## thetheaterimp (May 19, 2007)

I am also new to overclocking and am having the same issues in Vista Premium with a nVidia 8800 GTS. I tried selecting a different device, but it was the only one in the drop down menu.


----------



## vrdublu (Jun 8, 2007)

I also am having this issue with 8600gts & Vista home premium, the only difference is that my card actually shows in settings tab and no other options, but I can't get anything to work, it keeps telling me to set my monitor output in windows, but it is otherwise I wouldn't be able to see anything.  I'm using ati tool .26.


----------



## thetheaterimp (Jun 8, 2007)

I actually resolved my issue by installing the beta. Apparently .26 doesnt have support, but the beta adds this. So try that out and see if that fixes it.


----------



## vrdublu (Jun 8, 2007)

Will do, thanks for the update, I'll try it later tonight and post back with results.  I love this little program, hope it works.


----------



## vrdublu (Jun 10, 2007)

Still not feelin the love with ATI Tool.


----------



## vrdublu (Jun 15, 2007)

I don't know how but I uninstalled ati tool .27 ready to give up.  Then yesterday I reinstalled just for kicks and bammmm, I got it working again, strange but true.  All is well and I'm feelin the ATI Tool love again.


----------



## thetheaterimp (Jun 15, 2007)

Ah, very good.


----------

